# trace quick releases



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I like this one.

Corrected link from above: www.ponyandcarriage.co.uk.


Picasa Web Albums - ponyandcarriage.c... - Safety Equipment


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quick releases*

to tc thank you once again.


----------



## Horsegeeks (Mar 10, 2010)

michaelvanessa said:


> to tc thank you once again.


 In the states you can get them at Driving Harness Hardware - Driving Essentials, Inc.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quick releases*

hiya tc and thanks im waiting on some traces and thay are being made by the harness maker as we speak and ill supply pictures of quincys and stanleys harnesses so it will give you an idear and also the ones on my frends 4 wheeler so you can inspect them as to put to your four wheelemany thanks you and pilgrim have a nice day.


----------

